# Balloons



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Only a little thing but maybe worth mentioning. As I tend to change my bands very frequently and use the 'wrap and tuck' method I get through a lot of latex for ties. Rather than use up TBG or similar I've been using these balloons from the Chinese supermarket. They are perfect for the job and have a great capacity for stretching.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention, no? I'll tell ya, this is a resourceful lot...great idea, ruthie! Good way to play around with colour schemes, too...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...now all you need is the N2O


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

last time i had those type of balloons, i made lil dogs out of them and shot at them.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Any good as bands?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Any good as bands?


I haven't tried them for that but I suspect that they would be quite good.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Great use of your inventive side  ...

I personally you cant get easier than a quick 'constrictor knot with string  ...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not that BB shooters are your style, But they are really zippy for them as bands.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've Been Looking For Something To Shoot Smaller Ammo. I Think These Might Be The Solution! Thanks For Bringing These To My Attention!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

They should be quite fun for tiny ammo. I might try that myself. Also it occurs to me that there might be potential for 'cocktail tubes'...some of the smaller Chinese tubes should fit inside nicely


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I need to try this now  I'll pick up a pack.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Imperial said:


> last time i had those type of balloons, i made lil dogs out of them and shot at them.


Lol. Nice.


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

Adding some color to my mischief, I like that!


----------



## 080 (Feb 1, 2014)

I used the balloon pictured at the start of the post as bands.
2 each side folded to make 4 bands each side with 1.4 gramm am mo and 23 inch draw. Gives a chrongraphed 220 fps. Much lighter draw than office elastic bands. 300 fps should not be a problem. They make funny fap sound as they pass through the forks.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

080 said:


> I used the balloon pictured at the start of the post as bands.
> 2 each side folded to make 4 bands each side with 1.4 gramm am mo and 23 inch draw. Gives a chrongraphed 220 fps. Much lighter draw than office elastic bands. 300 fps should not be a problem. They make funny fap sound as they pass through the forks.


Oh that sounds rather promising! I might have a go at cocktail tubes with them. I'll see what will fit inside them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Balloons...not just for discreet shipments of sweet lady H, anymore...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The balloons are zippy, fun and very cheap shooting 177 bb's. But i found they didnt seem to be consistently accurate though and i have no problems with TBG or latex shooting same set up.


----------



## 080 (Feb 1, 2014)

How do different bands affect accuracy.
Off a bench I have heard 1.5 inch groups at 18 yards with a slingshot rifle and 6.5 mm steel balls.
That was using office elastic bands at about 160fps. 
I am curious how group size could be reduced using different bands. What would most likely give better accuracy than the office bands?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh what a cool idea..I would have never thought of that my self~My thinking cap is old & almost worn out~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

080 said:


> I used the balloon pictured at the start of the post as bands.
> 2 each side folded to make 4 bands each side with 1.4 gramm am mo and 23 inch draw. Gives a chrongraphed 220 fps. Much lighter draw than office elastic bands. 300 fps should not be a problem. They make funny fap sound as they pass through the forks.


Uuuhuh-huh...He said "fap..." !


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

ill have to try them out tks for the tip


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I have used them for band ties quite a lot. I never thought to try them with light ammo. I will continue to sit back and watch while other experiment.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Oh what a cool idea..I would have never thought of that my self~My thinking cap is old & almost worn out~~AKA Oldmiser


thats why this forum is like a "fountain of youth" ;-) cheers and have a nice week end


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I just tried them out as a 'cocktail'. I threaded some small gauge red tube (20/40?) through the balloons for a fun plinker.

I was very surprised to find this combination was sufficient to blast through one side of a heavy steel can and nearly right through the other side ! Who'd a thunk it ?!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You learn something new every day. If you're lucky.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they have "tips" at the end?
If so you could use them in the condom shooter style

(the ammo is located int he tip and its mounted in a ring with a pistol grip  )


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Individual said:


> Do they have "tips" at the end?
> If so you could use them in the condom shooter style
> 
> (the ammo is located int he tip and its mounted in a ring with a pistol grip  )


easier if you use the party balloons used with a plastic bottle top. the balloons used to make animals with are long and skinny .


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beanflip sent me a shooter last year and it had a balloon bandset with a little pouch. It was a blast to shoot the .177 bb's. I love not cutting bands and the balloons seem to be a great idea for quick bands.


----------

